# First DVD-R burned with Nero 6.3.0.0 won't play



## SHileman (May 23, 2003)

I have created my first "movie" and burned it onto DVD-R media and it will not play on any stand-alone DVD player or PS2 in our home.

I captured Hi8 analog video with a LeadTek WinTV 2000 Capture Card using Ulead VideoStudio SE Ver. 6.2 in AVI format. I then did all editing, including adding titles, audio, etc. using Ulead VideoStudio SE Ver. 6.2 and saved the project as a MPEG2 file.

Next I used NERO 6.3.0.0 to burn the MPEG2 file to DVD. I did one with menu and one without. I burned with the default NTSC settings except where it had a dropdown with different "quality" options. The default was "standard", but I changed it to High.

I used Maxell DVD-R media. The Reorder number is 635040 and the PN# 050593. The media is DR47 4.7 GB with a green surface color on the top label side and a bluish-purple surface on the burned side (the color is the same before and after the burn).

Nero displays a successful burn message when the DVD is completed, but when I try to get it to play in my Sony DVP-NS400D stand-alone player, all that will display is the menu screen. I can advance the screen through all the chapter selections and then select them, the DVD player shows the > type symbol to indicate that the DVD is playing, but no tract displays with counter to show any activity and nothing other than the menu displays on the TV. I can get the Title and Chapter numbers to display and even advance, but nothing displays on my TV. I have also tried to play the DVDs on a new APEX player and my son's PS2, but nothing at all happens.

All of the documentation I have found on the Internet (including postings to other tech sites), along with the documentation that came with my player show that my player is completely compatible with the DVD-R media that I am using. I have found several examples of people using my DVD writer (Pioneer A05/105) and media and they have not had any problems with the DVD playing, including a few that used my brand and model of DVD player. The DVD plays beautifully, video and audio, on my PC in the DVD writer that created it.

What am I doing wrong? I am desperate for help!

Thanks.


----------



## MustBNuts (Aug 21, 2003)

have you checked out this: http://www.dvdrhelp.com/author

Good luck.


----------



## leec0507 (Jan 11, 2004)

SHileman,
I have personal experience with the same problem. My brother in law started using nero 6 for all his DVD burning needs after upgrading from 5.5.10.15, and it turned out that nero was burning the vids but when we tried to play them in stand alone players, it would lock up very bad and if it did play it would skip so bad that it was skipping every other frame! All the ones he burned play well on his and my dvd drive on our computers though. So he downgraded back to nero 5 and ever since then, burning the same things it worked. He talked to a few others and has come to the conclusion that 6 may have some bugs. So that may be your problem. Try nero 5.5.10.15 and see what you get. Hope this helps.


----------



## gamdambler (Feb 17, 2004)

try pressing #1 on the remote
I had same problem menu would only play and could not navigate through menu. pressing 1 tells DVD player to play track 1 hope this helps.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I get the same thing, I've sent Nero email after email but they haven't fixed the problem yet. I finally unloaded the newest version October 25, 2004, and reloaded my older version, I think it was Sept. 2004. That works fine. Hope you still have it. On the new version I got the menu, then got a blank screen, then a disc error. great isn't it....
Don't know whats wrong with the new version. They keep sending me a link telling me about a problem with Windows Service Pack 2 and XP, I have Service Pack 1, I keep telling them. They don't listen.... I'm sure they will come out with a fix. How about the new software they came out with and the new transitions, "Photoshow Elite", now they want you to buy a new program, that NERO 6 was suppose to have, The program costs $49, plus if you want extras, it $30 for a complete package of clip art, plus you still can't add music yet. I told them I thought that was unfair, that we wanted that in NERO 6, but I guess they wanted the money instead. Good luck.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

FWIW, I've had issues with various DVD media and some players. I have found that DVD-R seems the most compatible with the players I have, as well as both of my daughter's players.

Since many messages point to your specific Nero version, have you tried a different burning program? Here's a couple of free ones you can try. DeepBurner and CDburnerXP


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for your reply, I haven't tried DVD-R yet, just DVD+R. Thats a Thought. The old version is working fine, I'll wait for Nero to come up with a correction to their update, I'm sure their working on it, right????, sure...... Thanks again, I'll try DVD-R and let you know....


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

http://www.videohelp.com/dvdplayers.php will tell you what type of media your stand alone dvd player recogonizes.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks ratchet,
My DVD wasn't even on the list, must be a newer one. Its the 16X Memorex DLRWL1F16 I know it plays all formats, I plays on the old version of NERO with no problems the DVD+R's. So thats not the problem.. It's the version of NERO thats the problem. I tried it on two different DVD burners this one and a toshiba 12x..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The burning isn't normally the issue,it's the machine that's reading them that normally has the compatibility issues.


----------

